

Moderation queue on W3C DRM debate has been stalled for five days now - duncan_bayne
http://www.w3.org/QA/2013/05/perspectives_on_encrypted_medi.html#c4846269

======
duncan_bayne
There is a discussion about W3C DRM support on the W3C blog.

Comments are moderated, and no new comments have been accepted for five days
now.

This could be related to workload or a particularly high number of abusive
comments, but the cynic in me wonders if it's to shut down the discussion.

I've emailed them to ask what's causing the delay & will post here if I
receive a reply.

